# Complete crash.



## Undermine (Nov 9, 2006)

So I don't know exactly what happened, but tonight my computer was working great, I just formatted. I shut it down, and unplugged the power cord so I could move it back into the desk area.. Well after that I tried to start it up but the monitor would say no signal.

None of my USB ports on the back of the motherboard light up, and I can't even tell if the computer is starting up or not, because it's not displaying anything on the monitor. So basically I don't know what happened. Out of desperation and anger, I unplugged everything excluding the processor a million times, nothing helped. The processor fans, spins, the video card fan spins too, it does not beep as it is starting up. The ram is fine, I tested it, the hard-drive works on another CPU too. So what should I do?

I have the A8N-SLI motherboard, with an AMD 4000+ core, I JUST purchased a brand new video card, and now it does not work, that can't be right.

What should I do any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

First put back the old card and see if that works. Let me know if it's also an AGP or an older PCI card.

If still no joy, remove RAM (ONLY) power on and let us know if mobo beeps.

Did you check when you bought your new AGP that your Mobo can support it? 

If your HDD's are IDE will your cable plug in if you turn it upside down? Don't try and power on like this possibility of damage, just let me know.


----------



## Undermine (Nov 9, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> First put back the old card and see if that works. Let me know if it's also an AGP or an older PCI card.
> 
> If still no joy, remove RAM (ONLY) power on and let us know if mobo beeps.
> 
> ...


1. nop, the old card is a PCI-Express Nvidia 6800 GT does not workk.
2. No beeps when i remove ram, nothing happens but spinning fans.
3. NO it will not.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, it's looks like we have some more work to do.

One first point is , just in case, with the side panel removed, turn the case on its side with the open face downwards, then give the case a really good shake in case anything fell inside causing a short, when you were working earlier. MAke sure you can't see anything metal loose or tucked inside under the board.

I'd like you to double check that you haven't, inadvertently mixed up any powers supply connectors that go to the motherboard. Also make sure that you haven't left any unplugged EVEN if there was never a plug in the board at that point before. 









.
Your board requires 3 connectors from the power supply, the 24-pin Power connector, the 4-pin CPU connector and the additional power connector. Does it have all these connections fitted? It should not be powered on if it doesn't. If one was missing, plug in and try again now 

otherwise,

Disconnect all the power supply plugs that go to anything else (ie CD/DVD/HDD,Floppy etc) leave the power on button & the speaker connected. Remove the other wires from the front panel

Remove all cards leaving only the power supply connected to the Mainboard with the cpu & cpu fan installed. 

Try powering on. double check that your case speaker is properly connected across the speaker pins, sometimes when we remove the connector it slips back on but on the wrong side of the pin, looks right but it's not connected, missing one pin. 

If it beeps then start by replacing RAM. BUT power off first. 
Remove the power lead or preferably turn it off by the switch (not the push button!)
If, when you power on again, it still beeps but with a different tune, power off and put in your AGP. 

Once again make sure you power off first. Remove the lead or turn it off by the switch.

It should beep again when you power back on, again with a different tune, so now try your connecting your monitor, but before you plug it in though, just check that your connector didn't get a bent pin or one that got pushed back inside a little bit. These things do happen. Hopefully at this pont you should get a display.

If you don't get a beep from the start, there's no point in doing the rest. .. we have a possibility that the power supply is faulty or that something is stopping the motherboard from booting.

If we can borrow a good quality working power supply,with all the necessary connectors for your motherboard, then start by removing the cables from your supply and connect the 3 connectors from the new power supply.

Follow the previous procedure if the motherboard beeps.

If it doesn't beep then remove the motherboard from the case, when its free place it on a block of wood ( so that it doesn't scratch the furniture ) to ensure that it's lifted above the floor, carpets etc and give some height for any cards we insert later.

With just the 3 power supply connectors, CPU & CPU fan & speaker fitted (this can usually be slipped out of the three clips that hold it to the case and taken to the motherboard) power on and listen for the beeps.
If you now get beeps then something was shorting the motherboard to chassis. You will have to double check all standoffs are matched against the proper screw holes. The proper screw holes will ALL look the same with a metallised round at the point where the screwhead should sit, as shown in the photo above there are 3 such holes at the bottom edge of the board as shown.

If your mobo did not beep at this point, I am afraid that you'll have to borrow a CPU to give it a try, if another CPU doesn't help then you'll have to go buy a new motherboard.
I assume that your original problem was video card failure so you bought a new video card. This didn't work either. PCI express and AGP work direct from the Northbridge of the chipset. I suspect that this is faulty.
If you had been getting beeps from your mobo I would have suggested trying an old plain PCI graphics card to see if it would work. But it doesn't which means that the damage is the interface between the CPU & the Northbridge.
If you have warranty, RMA your mobo to the place you bought it and ask for a new one, NOT REFURBISHED! 

Good luck and please keep us informed


----------



## dj0321 (Nov 19, 2006)

I could possibly that your motherboard is broken if the problem persists email me at [email protected]


----------

